# I did it, I took the plunge



## Barrfly (Mar 23, 2013)

Yesterday I received my 5D mkIII with 24-105 kit lens, a 70-200 f2.8 L II and a battery grip. ( Had to tap into my retirement fund to do so ). Having upgraded from a 7D I'm finding the layout and feel of the new full frame is pretty easy to navigate. 

I find adjusting from the viewed perspective from a crop sensor to full frame is going to take some getting used to. A 17-40 L was my walk around lens on the 7D , it's so wide on the 5D that I guess I'll have to readjust my state of mind to use it haha. 
Happy the kit lens will fill that spot nicely on the 5D. 

I'm having one problem , though the set up is very similar to the 7D I can't quite get it to change focus points with the directional button . 
I can't for the life of me figure out how it get this to work threw the viewfinder . I'm going the pdf manual trying to find it but if anyone has the short answer to this I'd really appreciate it !


----------



## alexturton (Mar 23, 2013)

Press the top right button on the back of the body to select af points through the viewfinder. (the af point button, see the manual page 74)

You can select af points on the screen by pressing info, then the af point button.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 23, 2013)

@barrfly, really like your picture of the steel bridge - very polished !

To use the joystick direct you have to set it up in the custom menu.


----------



## Barrfly (Mar 23, 2013)

That was so simple that I feel foolish for missing it, thanks much Alex !



alexturton said:


> Press the top right button on the back of the body to select af points through the viewfinder. (the af point button, see the manual page 74)
> 
> You can select af points on the screen by pressing info, then the af point button.


----------



## alexturton (Mar 23, 2013)

No worries 

The af system is still baffling me. Never sure which is the best servo mod to be in


----------



## Barrfly (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks much for the compliment Sporgon, if your referring to the shot of the Steel Pier in Atlantic City Nj more can be seen at the end of this folder : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151090869969858.448109.708799857&type=3

All of my photos to this point have been with a 7D and other cropped cameras , I'm looking forward to the added definition and overall improved IQ of the 5D, we'll see how that goes ;D



Sporgon said:


> @barrfly, really like your picture of the steel bridge - very polished !
> 
> To use the joystick direct you have to set it up in the custom menu.


----------



## Barrfly (Mar 23, 2013)

Well with that hurdle covered I'm ready to go out and break this baby in !
Thanks for the info !


----------



## GuyF (Mar 23, 2013)

alexturton said:


> No worries
> 
> The af system is still baffling me. Never sure which is the best servo mod to be in



AI servo AF is the only one to use when not using one-shot. There must be a reason the 1Dx doesn't have the AI Focus AF mode! If you don't need depth of field preview you can assign switching between one-shot and AI servo to the dof button - pretty handy.

GuyF.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 23, 2013)

are you selling the 7d? I'm in the process of upgrading to the mkiii and it disheartens me that I originally paid 800 for it and I'll maybe get 500 for it. but I guess a 300 dollar rental fee for 2.5 years is reasonable.


----------



## Barrfly (Mar 23, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> are you selling the 7d? I'm in the process of upgrading to the mkiii and it disheartens me that I originally paid 800 for it and I'll maybe get 500 for it. but I guess a 300 dollar rental fee for 2.5 years is reasonable.


 I'm only one day into the 5D, even though just tinkering with the new camera I'm sure I'll keep the 7D as back up. The difference is quite amazing but I can already see where the extra reach of the cropped censor will come in handy sometimes while using telephoto lenses .


----------



## Pi (Mar 23, 2013)

Barrfly said:


> I find adjusting from the viewed perspective from a crop sensor to full frame is going to take some getting used to.



The older crowd had the same problem adjusting from FF to crop.


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 23, 2013)

Very nice work with the crop and I love the processing... can't wait to see the FF work. Cheers!


----------



## pedro (Mar 23, 2013)

Happy Shooting! Picked up mine last August. Paid full premium. It is worth every penny. Didn't buy at online stores. Brick and Mortar is my road to go for that, I like to see and talk to the person who's selling gear to me. Today, I just picked up a used 16-35/2.8 L II USM at the same chain. Instead of CHF 1998.00 retail I got it for CHF 998.00 in excellent shape. Cheers, Pedro


----------



## shtarker (Mar 23, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> are you selling the 7d? I'm in the process of upgrading to the mkiii and it disheartens me that I originally paid 800 for it and I'll maybe get 500 for it. but I guess a 300 dollar rental fee for 2.5 years is reasonable.



$800 for a 7D three years ago? I sold my 7D on ebay 2 months ago for $900.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 23, 2013)

shtarker said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > are you selling the 7d? I'm in the process of upgrading to the mkiii and it disheartens me that I originally paid 800 for it and I'll maybe get 500 for it. but I guess a 300 dollar rental fee for 2.5 years is reasonable.
> ...


No... a 60D... I left out a crucial bit of information. Paid 800 3 years ago and probably getting $500 now.


----------



## Barrfly (Mar 24, 2013)

Pi said:


> Barrfly said:
> 
> 
> > I find adjusting from the viewed perspective from a crop sensor to full frame is going to take some getting used to.
> ...


Though it pains me to admit it, I think I graduated to the " Older crowd " when my AARP card came in the mail last month .
But your right , it did take some adjusting from shooting 35mm film to cropped digital. ( It's been so long that I forgot haha ).


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 24, 2013)

Barrfly said:


> Pi said:
> 
> 
> > Barrfly said:
> ...



I don't shoot with long lenses normally but I use my 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro for some reach and I'm mulling over a 70-200mm f/2.8L IS mkii... but on a crop it is 160mm and 112-320mm respectively... but when I go full frame, it will be roughly 62mm (what I presently see though my crop) and 43-125... It just takes a lot to wrap my mind around that.


----------



## tbob32 (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is a link to a good document on the 5D MKIII's AF system from Canon:

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/files/education/technical/inside_canon_eos_5d_mark_iii/EOS_5D_Mark_III_AF_setting_guidebook.pdf


----------



## CharlieB (Mar 24, 2013)

Barrfly said:


> Yesterday I received my 5D mkIII with 24-105 kit lens, a 70-200 f2.8 L II and a battery grip.



Congrats on the new acquisition.

Maybe there's an M9 in the future for me......


----------



## archiea (Mar 24, 2013)

Barrfly said:


> Yesterday I received my 5D mkIII with 24-105 kit lens, a 70-200 f2.8 L II and a battery grip.



5Dmarkiii, w/ kit lens no less, AND the 70-200... and to rub it in... a battery grip.. I hate you! (nothing personal!)

Your endorphin glands have to empty now... I mean unboxing that much metal and glass in one sitting.... I'd be numb after that... I mean Scarlet johanson could have knocked on my door with a suitcase full of a million dollars right afterwards, and I'd have to ask her to come back later because I was too busy unboxing photographer's crack. 

Definitley watch the AF vids from canon, and stay posted for the new firmware release that promises clean HDMI out.


----------



## bvukich (Mar 24, 2013)

Very useful information about the AF system at the below link.

http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/products/eos_5d_markiii/eos_5d_markiii.shtml


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 24, 2013)

archiea said:


> Barrfly said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I received my 5D mkIII with 24-105 kit lens, a 70-200 f2.8 L II and a battery grip.
> ...



Skip the cash... give me scarjo and my camera... and we are having a party!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 24, 2013)

archiea said:


> Barrfly said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I received my 5D mkIII with 24-105 kit lens, a 70-200 f2.8 L II and a battery grip.
> ...


Ha ha ha ha LMAO! ;D ;D ;D
If she came knocking on my door "with a suitcase full of a million dollars", I'd take it and tell her to pose so I can test my newly acquired Camera/lens. Once the session is over, I'd go nuts buying every single one of those awesome L lenses I do not have, plus top of the line Canon DSLR and also splurge on some Nikon gear maybe D800E with a 14-24 ... after that book a world tour to put the new gear to good use. 

Barrfly, Congratulations on your purchase ... may it serve you well.


----------



## greger (Mar 24, 2013)

Congratulations! I would like the 70-200 2.8 IS USM ll. I'm still learning what I have. My friend sent me some pics of Eagles he took today with his Oly 620. They're better than mine. So I must get out there and try, try, again. LOL


----------



## Mr Bean (Mar 24, 2013)

pedro said:


> Paid full premium. It is worth every penny. Didn't buy at online stores. Brick and Mortar is my road to go for that, I like to see and talk to the person who's selling gear to me.


Similar for me, bricks and mortar. I picked mine up last Sept, before a slight price drop, but, its been a great time using it over the past 6 months or so (5D + battery grip). I carry it everywhere .

@Barrfly - it'll take a while to get used to it. But after a while, it'll be second nature 
An amazing piece of technology


----------



## Barrfly (Mar 24, 2013)

Took the new 5D to a car show today and am very pleased with the results, some quick editing then shooting a bar room event tonight. So far when compared to my 7D I can't believe I didn't take the FF plunge sooner !


----------



## cayenne (Mar 24, 2013)

Barrfly said:


> Pi said:
> 
> 
> > Barrfly said:
> ...



Same here with the freakin' card n the mail.

I said "what!?!?!??!".......c'mon, I can't possibly be *THAT* old.

Then again, as a younger man, I didn't have the $$ to drop on 'toys'....errr......tools, like I have now.

Hmm, less hair that is grey'ing....vs disposable income...hmmmm..


----------



## Barrfly (Mar 24, 2013)

First day out shooting FF. Here's some results .
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151404282649858.1073741827.708799857&type=1

Now it's out to give it a go in a dark venue .


----------



## cayenne (Mar 25, 2013)

Barrfly said:


> First day out shooting FF. Here's some results .
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151404282649858.1073741827.708799857&type=1
> 
> Now it's out to give it a go in a dark venue .



Hmm...tried to go to FB and look at them.

Do you have them available publicly? Not everyone has FB accounts (privacy issues with me)....


C


----------



## Barrfly (Mar 25, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Barrfly said:
> 
> 
> > First day out shooting FF. Here's some results .
> ...



Try this link : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151404282649858.1073741827.708799857&type=1&l=0e5d2c1062


----------



## greger (Mar 26, 2013)

Try this link: Worked for me. 
Professional Pictures from a Professional Camera. Well done.
My wife and I went out today to the Eagles nest and using my Manfrotto 055 Pro B Tripod and Live View and cable release
We got the pics of Eagles that we wanted to get. As good as my friends pics.
I hope we both get many years of use out of our cameras. Enjoy


----------



## 7enderbender (Mar 26, 2013)

Barrfly said:


> ( Had to tap into my retirement fund to do so ).




Really? Why would you do this? It's bad enough that the government has started eyeing our 401Ks and 403Bs but you just gave them a few thousand dollars in taxes I suppose. And then there are many thousands of dollars that you forgo down the line.

I've tapped into my retirement funds before but only to pay some more important bills that had come up - not to buy new toys. There is always the option to get cheap loans against your retirement funds by the way. Cheaper than the penalty taxes.


----------



## Barrfly (Mar 27, 2013)

7enderbender said:


> Barrfly said:
> 
> 
> > ( Had to tap into my retirement fund to do so ).
> ...


 I was hitting it already to take care of some other things and figured why not tap some extra and treat myself. 
Hell, I ain't no spring chicken anymore. Putting the kids threw college , keeping up with the day to day bills. Just want to have a little fun and splurge on myself ( only a little bit ) before i'm pushing up daisy's.

In the mean time though it's only been a couple of days and I'm not regretting the investment one bit. Slowly picking up on the differences between the 5D and the 7D. 
Tried out the big zoom on the full moon tonight, not as much reach but better detail . 
( I still need to do a couple of tweaks )  
First ones with the 70-200 and a 2X converter , second with a Sigma 50-500 and 2X converter .


----------



## Barrfly (Mar 27, 2013)

By the way, I guess I've been so infatuated with the new Canon that I (almost) forgot to thank you all for the useful links and helpful information . I may have to pick your brains again in the future and hopefully will learn enough to pass it on to someone else .
So, Thanks !


----------



## bycostello (Mar 27, 2013)

nice have fun with it


----------



## 7enderbender (Mar 27, 2013)

> I was hitting it already to take care of some other things and figured why not tap some extra and treat myself.
> Hell, I ain't no spring chicken anymore. Putting the kids threw college , keeping up with the day to day bills. Just want to have a little fun and splurge on myself ( only a little bit ) before i'm pushing up daisy's.
> 
> In the mean time though it's only been a couple of days and I'm not regretting the investment one bit.




Ah, that makes perfect sense then. You looked pretty young in the avatar so I figured here's another generation Y kid cashing in their 401K to buy stuff.

Hope you continue to enjoy the new gear. Great pictures.


----------



## Barrfly (Mar 31, 2013)

The detail ( to me ) is incredible , The poor 7D is on it's way to collecting dust.


----------



## Pi (Mar 31, 2013)

Barrfly said:


> The detail ( to me ) is incredible , The poor 7D is on it's way to collecting dust.



Excellent shot! Another confirmation that it is all about light (and the photographer). BTW, you can see the noise but without the EXIF, it is hard to make judgments.


----------

